# Trying to make a avatar..but I need help (.gif)



## BillandAlisha (Jul 1, 2009)

Ok I got this video, of stimpy doing the dance during the "Happy Happy Joy Joy song" here is the .gif I made 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But Stimpy is to small.  I wish to crop the .avi file so I can make him bigger.  If you are willing to work on this shoot me an pm so that  I can e-mail you the avi file ( It's only 32K)

Or if anyone knows a good free program that I use that would be helpful as well.

Thanks


----------



## Reaper (Jul 2, 2009)

I have also looked LONG and HARD(
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) for something like that but with no luck except Camtasia Studio 5. You can make it go towards a certain part of the screen and make the speed instant.


----------



## RyukeDragon (Jul 2, 2009)

afaik the only way to do that is to actually remake the .gif yourself, frame by frame cropping it or if you use photoshop, you can use the animation feature ,load up all the images, set up the frames in the animation panel,  crop the image, and then save for web.


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Jul 2, 2009)

I might be able to give it a shot, pmed.


----------



## BillandAlisha (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks anyway Sc4rFac3d, but I was to stubern and figured it out my self.  I'm working on the frame rate.  It's to fast ...


----------



## BillandAlisha (Jul 2, 2009)

Reaper said:
			
		

> I have also looked LONG and HARD(
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is the steps I took

1) Download the .flv 
2) Convert it using Moyea FLV (torrent) it's has the cropping tool in it
3) Using virtualdub to clip the video section to where I want it 
4) Compress the .avi file
5) Went to http://www.gifninja.com to make the .gif file


----------



## tj_cool (Jul 2, 2009)

Is it for this site? Cause then you'll have to find a way to make it smaller than 80k


----------



## BillandAlisha (Jul 2, 2009)

Well it was for the site, but I am getting kinda attached to Marvin.  After all it's nice and professional looking.


----------



## Coben Dallas (Jul 27, 2009)

If u've got a video and u wanna make a .gif from this video, try 2 use VideoAvatar. Rly cool tool)


----------

